# DIY rabbit equipment



## goodwinfarm (Feb 3, 2015)

I'm new to this site, but I've been on BYC for a while.  One of my favorite threads over there is the DIY thread, where creative people show their coops, feeders, waterers etc.  as I'm new to rabbits, I hoped I could entice people here to show me their ideas of homemade equipment.

Whatcha got?


----------



## SA Farm (Feb 4, 2015)

We've built our own rabbit hutches


----------



## goodwinfarm (Feb 4, 2015)

Thank you for the idea!  I'm not sure we could do that...


----------



## Hens and Roos (Feb 4, 2015)

Welcome - we went with wire cages but my DH build a small grow out area for the rabbits in the same area that we stack the cages in. This picture was taken when we didn't have any babies. both doors open outward so we can clean easier.


----------



## goodwinfarm (Feb 5, 2015)

Hens and Roos, do you just let the little ones hop around in front of the other cages?  I was thinking about doing something similar in our barn, but didn't know if it would be a problem.


----------



## Hens and Roos (Feb 5, 2015)

yes, our 2 main does are housed in the bottom 2 cages- once a litter starts getting bigger and they need more room we open the door of that cage and let them plus doe come out (usually when the kits are around 4 weeks old).  We only open one cage door at a time- not sure how well the does would get along.  The kits plus the doe come in and out of their cage as they wish.

We have done this several times now and find that it seems less stressful to the kits that the doe is still with them.  The doe has no problem weaning the babies when it is time-usually around 4 weeks.

Of course the pictures shows items being stored in there but that all gets moved as needed.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Feb 11, 2015)

Hens and Roos said:


> Welcome - we went with wire cages but my DH build a small grow out area for the rabbits in the same area that we stack the cages in.View attachment 7150 This picture was taken when we didn't have any babies. both doors open outward so we can clean easier.


Nice set up


----------



## Hens and Roos (Feb 11, 2015)

OneFineAcre said:


> Nice set up



thanks


----------



## Bossroo (Mar 16, 2015)

Let me say this as I have raised  hundreds of  rabbits ...  Allowing rabbits to run loose due to not enough room in the cage is among the WORST animal husbandry practices out there.  The youngsters can and will pick up diseases as well as be exposed as easy prey for any of one owns dog and  cat, or any number of other predators.   Just  BUILD  BIGGER CAGES for the family groups !!!


----------

